# WAP browser available ?



## AdmiralAK (Aug 18, 2001)

Hello there
I am in the process of learning WML.  I want to put part of my web site up in WML format to be accessed by mobile browsers.  The only probllem is that I cannot find any desktop WAP browser to see if my code works properly.

Any ideas ?


Admiral


----------



## rharder (Aug 27, 2001)

Try http://www.yospace.com, or rather http://www.yospace.com/spedemo.html. There's an online browser.

-Rob


----------

